# Extraordinary Properties Inc.



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

This company does not have a clue as to how to pay, BATF or any thing else. they will screw you on pay.Please read this email on pay and you tell me what you see.
Mo, I starting working on payroll on 6/15. So in order to pay you net 30---that means I pay you for everything 30 days and older.
So that means 5/15 and older. I have to pay you for every order 30 days old and older. THAT IS WHAT NET 30 MEANS. If I paid you
For orders to June 15th---that is frickin 5 days ago. That is net 5 – not net 30

I also want you to know your contract says we pay up to net 45, but you have been paid at net 30

I fixed w/o # 1723561. The person who processed the order thought wint season ended 3/31, but it is 4/30, so you are correct.
AHHH todays date is 6-21 
and this is what i sent her
ok so this might help you all out a lot. NET 30 means payment with in 30days of the invoice. please link.
Other Payment Terms
"Net 30" on an invoice means the vendor expects to receive, or to have received, payment by the 30th day after the date of the invoice. Vendors can choose any length of time to net payment, such as seven or 10 days.
"Due upon receipt" is exactly what it means -- payment must be submitted as soon as the invoice is received, although some customers might wait a few days to make sure they are satisfied with a service or product.
The Accounts Payable Network notes that "2/10 net 30," -- to be read as 2 percent, 10 days, net 30 days -- means if the customer pays the bill within 10 days of invoice or receipt date, the customer can deduct 2 percent from the bill. Otherwise, the customer pays the full invoice amount within 30 days .http://smallbusiness.chron.com/mean-invoice-due-payable-37029.html
Ok now to days date is JUNE 21. You did pay roll on June 17th. So that would mean every thing from JUNE 17th and older NOT MAY15th and older would be due. How you guys pay are net 60+ not net 45. Then again you all think a 40cy dump is the same as a 40SCY.
hope this help.s and i should be getting paid on all invoiced work orders on JUNE 30th and older. (which would include MAY) 

I can't fix dumb but i can have fun with it


----------



## bradcpt1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Is extraordinary properties inc a bad place to go with if you are just starting out? Can't find much on them.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

bradcpt1 said:


> Is extraordinary properties inc a bad place to go with if you are just starting out? Can't find much on them.


Did you read the post just above yours? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Did you read the post just above yours? :icon_rolleyes:


He sure did and determined that he's much smarter than Iron Moe and will be able to make it work because his overhead is low and quality is flawless.......just like so many other sheeple:sad:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

And just _putting_ Net 30 on your invoices doesn't magically mean that someone will pay you as such! lol!


----------



## bradcpt1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes I read it. No... Not smarter than iron moe. Im just so anxious to get going and only 2/4 replied off craigslist and the other guy seemed more sketchy than extraordinary. I'm just sick of reading and watching videos. All the boring ppw training videos. Lol. I want to do a wo so bad i can't stand it. Just to see what its like. Any suggestions on who I should go to then. Most of them want experience it seems like. And how do people like that even stay in business?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

bradcpt1 said:


> Yes I read it. No... Not smarter than iron moe. Im just so anxious to get going and only 2/4 replied off craigslist and the other guy seemed more sketchy than extraordinary. I'm just sick of reading and watching videos. All the boring ppw training videos. Lol. I want to do a wo so bad i can't stand it. Just to see what its like. Any suggestions on who I should go to then. Most of them want experience it seems like. And how do people like that even stay in business?


They don't. They'll spin off into another in a year or so. Where are you located?


----------



## bradcpt1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Indiana.


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

for real. I think he just dropped a load. Bradcpt1 go and give them a call they will have all kinds of wo for ya. I would watch the video on how to put a liean on a house.


----------



## bradcpt1 (Jun 25, 2015)

I read forums alot. For a lot of different issues. Like fixing pain in the ass problems with my truck etc... But ive NEVER actually signed up for one. Until this one. And now I'm sorry i did! Everything I read here about these companies is complaining. Nobody ever says anything good. Why cant anybody give good helpful advice? Instead of bitching about everything and making fun of new people using the forum looking for help. Hey iron moe... You worked for them and got screwed over .... Now who's the idiot? Have fun trolling people that actually care and want to learn on your worthless forums.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

bradcpt1 said:


> Everything I read here about these companies is complaining. Nobody ever says anything good.


Yes and No. There is a ton of complaining here. That in and of itself should tell you something. However, there is plenty of good information shared here is well. It just depends on your frame of reference. If you are drinking the "nats and regionals are great" koolaid, you won't find much that you agree with or want to hear.

However, if you listen to what is said about running a business, diversification, marketing, profit & loss, certifications for mold, liabilities, etc, etc. you can learn a ton. It really depends on you. :thumbsup: 

My personal experience. I've been a member here since this spun off of Contractortalk. I've made friends, bought tools, diversified, left all nats and regionals, taken certification classes (IICRC), work broker direct, make more money with less effort and the list goes on and on. This is all from contacts and information that I gathered from people here. All I had to do was check my ego at the door, shut up a little bit and listen a lot.



> Why cant anybody give good helpful advice?


The advice here is helpful. Its just not what you want to hear.



> Instead of bitching about everything and making fun of new people using the forum looking for help. Hey iron moe... You worked for them and got screwed over .... Now who's the idiot?


The person(s) who are too stubborn to listen to what Iron moe is saying and think they can prove him wrong. I would bet a case of beer that at least one person contacted Extraordinary Properties looking for work. 



> Have fun trolling people that actually care and want to learn on your worthless forums.


If you truly want to learn, you must being willing to listen.....:yes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

bradcpt1 said:


> I'm just sick of reading and watching videos. All the boring ppw training videos. Lol. I want to do a wo so bad i can't stand it. Just to see what its like.


Here is some good advice-shut off the computer, get off your arse and go find some work. Stop asking who the best crook is and try getting your own clients.
Posting flyers, ads and selling yourself will pay you more in the long run rather than complaining because no one will tell you what preservation company will cheat you the least. Do you think a good electrician spends all day online waiting for his phone to ring? If you don't have the skills to build a customer base than it is likely the best you can do is working for a company 3000 miles away in an apartment suite with a 3 month lease. BTW, did you know that many of these fly by night never heard of befores are little more than 2 or 3 former employees of nationals with a couple laptops and a credit line? They are you after 6 months with Safeguard.

Tip#2- Those who know better don't work for out of town companies that troll CL. If you cannot drive to their office to get your check then don't bother. Companies like "Extraordinary LLC" are to preservation what Jesse Jackson is to blacks, an insult. There is nothing about this site that says we promote working for carpet baggers.

Go to any other contracting site and post the question of what companies send work to your inbox and pay good and ontime?

If reality stings then so be it. Best I hurt your feelings now than tell you "I told you so" later. 

On a positive note, why not just work as an apprentice for one of your locals and get some experience and a guaranteed check in hand every Friday? You will likely make as much without a fraction of the risk or headaches.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Why are people still trying to "get in", when the experienced are trying to get out. These are not complaints your hearing, they are facts. Volume is at an 8 yr low, chargebacks at an 8 yr high, non paying companies at an all time high, but heh, sounds good, I think I can make it work.....:drink::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with all of these post. If he would of stopped and listen I gave him the best advice any one could give. Do work for this company they will screw you. But all here heard is, no one wants to help me, every one is bitching, well if you are trying to start up a company you dont go and ask other companys were they get work. I mean did apple when they first started out call mirosoft and ask them hey were do i get parts make for my phones. I cant tell you were, who, or when to work for a company but i can tell you who you might not want to work for. my thinking is that you will fail if you are asking me who to get wo from, cause if thats the case you are not a go getter.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I work for extraordinary there actually one of the better ones however i hate how the pay goes who the hell can wait 45 days to get paid i like the manager louie carla plus they will aend u all over


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

*crooks*

I mow 45 lawn last month one lawn I took pic off 4 feet high bid.Now their saying because I didn't mow I get no pay $835.00 What can a guy do about any help.?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

45 grass cuts for $835?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

greenivy said:


> I mow 45 lawn last month one lawn I took pic off 4 feet high bid.Now their saying because I didn't mow I get no pay $835.00 What can a guy do about any help.?


Just threaten them with lien and file one and then quit


----------



## Bowhunter (Jul 20, 2015)

Was the $835 BATF for the one lawn or your total invoice the other 45 lawns?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> 45 grass cuts for $835?


That averages out to $18.00 a grass cut.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy cow...


----------



## Lewis PRoperty Solutions (Oct 4, 2013)

I received an email from this company so I thought I would see what PT says. This has been an interesting thread. We have a sub that loves pp work and the mows. We've been searching for another customer. We've had some trouble in the past with some of the customers. One we lost around $10k in our first 2 years Some we've dropped, some we've kept. Most of the ones I check out now pay so low, hence the "getting out". I really think a lot of that not only stems from the nationals being greedy but also vendors that want to get into pp work so bad that they will do a yard for under $25. We do a lot that doesn't pay much but get bid work from it that does. The new national that has the HUD contract in our area only pays $15 per mow. I am amazed HUD will let a company handle their work and pay that low. I can't see them getting anything but un experienced subs/vendors. I see a lot of conveyances going back to the banks with all work at cost. This also isn't fair to the bank. We as a nation are going to be hurt from this in future years, just like we've been from the poor lending banks have done. Putting us in a melt down and some mortgage holders with up side loans.


----------



## Jerry plantane (Jul 20, 2016)

I believe extraordinary is no longer in business and changed there name

Does anyone know what name it is now ?


----------

